# LA County Sheriff ambush



## Tango_Sierra (May 20, 2010)

Compton 'ambush' leaves 2 LA County sheriff's deputies 'fighting for their lives'

Prayers to the deputies fighting for their lives


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

I don't get why newscasters who talk about this incident keep saying the words, "possible ambush" and "apparent ambush." There's no mistaking it when you watch the video, this was definitely an ambush.

This is exactly the type of thing I'm referring to in the other threads of asking about the _police work_ and not just how much money you're gonna make and how many details you can work. This the real deal and an excellent example of just how dangerous this job can be.

Right now it's not sounding good for these two deputies but we're praying for the best. Stay safe out there, folks.


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

Be extra frosty out there LA!!


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Be aware. It’s obvious who is doing this shit.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Nice of the "protestors" at the hospital shouting "Hope they die"............................
They should go home and swallow their own tongues


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

My response: “You want anarchy?” BANG! “Yeah Bitch!”


----------



## IamTheDude (Aug 6, 2017)

LA Copper said:


> I don't get why newscasters who talk about this incident keep saying the words, "possible ambush" and "apparent ambush." There's no mistaking it when you watch the video, this was definitely an ambush.


It is the same reason that a drunk shitbag that passes out in drivethru, then gets a cops tazer is considered "unarmed".
As we all know, a tazer is really only "less lethal" in the hands of trained user.

That said I hope these officers get better, then sue the shit of BLM for encouraging this bullshit! 
BUT, I can wish in my left hand and shit in my right hand, and all I'll ever be able to do throw shit better.


----------



## northshorepi (Jun 13, 2011)

I am asking a serous question, from someone who wanted to be Police, but never made it. Why would anybody want to knowing sign up for this during these times? Our Politicians are on record of supporting BLM and the DEFUND the POLICE movement which is supporting/encouraging these attacks. You have Police Chiefs, that don't stand up for their Officers. You have Town Managers and Councils that are constantly attacking their own departments. In an election year where you may see the biggest panderers (Biden/Harris) elected to the highest office in our country. How is it possible that we still have young men and women willing take the badge and ride into this shitstorm. I believe in the not so distant future, we will find ourselves with little or no Police assistance when needed.


----------



## visible25 (Feb 7, 2012)

Reports have them both out of surgery, stable and expected to survive. 

Godspeed to the two of them.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Animals blocking the entrance to the ER? If there was ever a time to dust off the water cannons and riot shotguns, this was it. I have zero faith that American Law Enforcement has the will to stop this nonsense. BLM is no different than ISIS and its time to start treating them as such.


----------



## PG1911 (Jul 12, 2011)

visible25 said:


> Reports have them both out of surgery, stable and expected to survive.
> 
> Godspeed to the two of them.


Great to hear! They weren't giving them much chance of survival when they were first brought in. Thank you God!


----------



## AB7 (Feb 12, 2019)

northshorepi said:


> I am asking a serous question, from someone who wanted to be Police, but never made it. Why would anybody want to knowing sign up for this during these times? Our Politicians are on record of supporting BLM and the DEFUND the POLICE movement which is supporting/encouraging these attacks. You have Police Chiefs, that don't stand up for their Officers. You have Town Managers and Councils that are constantly attacking their own departments. In an election year where you may see the biggest panderers (Biden/Harris) elected to the highest office in our country. How is it possible that we still have young men and women willing take the badge and ride into this shitstorm. I believe in the not so distant future, we will find ourselves with little or no Police assistance when needed.


Because it's the right thing to do.


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

I listened to the audio of the female officer calling it in... stone cold icy cool - having to repeat over and over because they couldn't understand her with her jaw blown apart. 

We say it often... but that's hero shit right there.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

It's time to make an example of the shooter. Under no circumstance should he be brought in breathing.


----------



## IamTheDude (Aug 6, 2017)

Hush said:


> Animals blocking the entrance to the ER? If there was ever a time to dust off the water cannons and riot shotguns, this was it. I have zero faith that American Law Enforcement has the will to stop this nonsense. BLM is no different than ISIS and its time to start treating them as such.


I'm not sure "will" is the right word... "backing" might be more accurate. What needs to happen (if possible) is something similar to what happened in Oregon where the police were deputized by a federal prosecutor.... either that or some very rich guy needs to finance some mercs to clean up the streets.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Hush said:


> It's time to make an example of the shooter. Under no circumstance should he be brought in breathing.


Accidents happen every day, be a real shame if they had one.


----------



## nimitzclass (Sep 7, 2020)

All that matters is those officers are going to be ok, so sad !


----------



## PG1911 (Jul 12, 2011)

I hope they just shoot him and say "Go ahead and riot, motherfuckers! You were going to anyway!"


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

nimitzclass said:


> All that matters is those officers are going to be ok, so sad !


I don't think they'll ever be OK again. Head wounds for both and a longggg road to fully recover physically. PTSD may be a factor as well. 
Then again maybe they'll both come back pissed and ready to tear it up again!


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

The embodiment of STAY IN THE FIGHT









Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

What does the county do for them if they can't return?
Do they have a medical retirement?


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Great point, Hush. The will to stay alive and the right mindset is so important at times like these. They even had the presence of mind to seek cover in case the suspect came back.

This is one of the points I was trying to make when I mentioned folks only asking about details and overtime. The _police work _that you'll be doing has to come into play on whatever _police department _you get hired with. Although this type of incident is the most significant thing that could happen to any of us, it's gotta be part of what we think about when we hire on in order to survive.

Sooty, the deputies here are classmates with only 14 months out of the academy. If I understand correctly, they normally work the jails but this was an overtime shift at their Transit Rail Division (think MBTA police back there). I don't know what they would get if they had to pension off at this point. I'll see if I can find out.


----------



## Quo Vadis (Mar 18, 2020)

LA Copper said:


> This is one of the points I was trying to make when I mentioned folks only asking about details and overtime. The _police work _that you'll be doing has to come into play on whatever _police department _you get hired with.


Agreed, and I'm sincerely not trying to pick apart your point and be a PITA, but I just want to throw out there that ALL prospective LEOs, regardless of where their goal agencies might fall on the Mayberry -> Belfast during the Troubles continuum, should be keenly aware that this might happen to them on any given day.

I know a guy who works for a town of about 5,000 people in one of the top 2 safest states in America. Shortly after the academy, he was ambushed and shot (he immediately killed the shooter). There are many similar examples from small towns and rural areas across the country, where LEOs are frequently patrolling alone, 15 - 30 minutes away from the nearest help, and responding alone to domestics, fights, burglaries, etc. Those aren't good tactics, but it is what it is.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Sooty,

Yes. Should be protected under Workman’s Comp. Coverage starts as soon as employed. I don’t know LASD retirement if they are PERS or not. If so, they can be retired at 50-70% tax free. If not PERS, then the county should have something similar.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Quo Vadis said:


> Agreed, and I'm sincerely not trying to pick apart your point and be a PITA, but I just want to throw out there that ALL prospective LEOs, regardless of where their goal agencies might fall on the Mayberry -> Belfast during the Troubles continuum, should be keenly aware that this might happen to them on any given day.
> 
> I know a guy who works for a town of about 5,000 people in one of the top 2 safest states in America. Shortly after the academy, he was ambushed and shot (he immediately killed the shooter). There are many similar examples from small towns and rural areas across the country, where LEOs are frequently patrolling alone, 15 - 30 minutes away from the nearest help, and responding alone to domestics, fights, burglaries, etc. Those aren't good tactics, but it is what it is.


Quo,
I think you're misunderstanding what I'm saying. I agree anything can happen anywhere, small town or big city. That wasn't my point at all. I was just saying that potential candidates don't seem to ask about the police work aspect of the job, basically only the money to be made.


----------



## IamTheDude (Aug 6, 2017)

Hush said:


> The embodiment of STAY IN THE FIGHT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No words could possible describe what this Officer deserves... fucking fantastic example of a "cop"... get shot in the face a nd still call for help and do the best you can for you partner, also shot. God Bless the LASD!


----------



## msw (Jul 19, 2004)

northshorepi said:


> I am asking a serous question, from someone who wanted to be Police, but never made it. Why would anybody want to knowing sign up for this during these times? ....... I believe in the not so distant future, we will find ourselves with little or no Police assistance when needed.


This is one of the goals of the Left: whip up sufficient public sentiment against local LE, by painting them as inept, ill-trained, corrupt and systemically racist. This will result - they hope - in large scale "defunding" of local departments, demoralizing the cops that remain, and the inability to hire and retain enough qualified personnel in sufficient numbers to "do the job". Eventually this will lead to proposals from the Left for a National/Federal Uniformed Police Force, like the French Gendarmerie, the Italian Carabinieri, the German Federal Police (Bundespolizei), etc. The new US Federal Police Force will be under the Executive Branch of our government, like the FBI, etc, and any remaining state or local PD's will be subordinate to it. The Left needs this to enforce the Federal Government edicts that local LE agencies will refuse to enforce. Whatever small local PDs are left will be disarmed, as they are in many European countries.... after all, the European model for LE (and many other social programs & issues) is what the Left wants eventually. We may not see this come to pass in our lifetimes - because there will be a lot of resistance to it from the red states - but you will see serious proposals for this when the Democrats have control of the US House, the Senate, and the Presidency..... which will happen eventually; you can't fight demographics and math forever.

Los Angeles County has its own separate retirement system, which is not part of the State PERS System. Deputies who must medically retire get a minimum 50% tax free retirement; since these Deps have so little time on the job, they'd get the 50% minimum.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

northshorepi said:


> I am asking a serous question, from someone who wanted to be Police, but never made it. Why would anybody want to knowing sign up for this during these times? Our Politicians are on record of supporting BLM and the DEFUND the POLICE movement which is supporting/encouraging these attacks. You have Police Chiefs, that don't stand up for their Officers. You have Town Managers and Councils that are constantly attacking their own departments. In an election year where you may see the biggest panderers (Biden/Harris) elected to the highest office in our country. How is it possible that we still have young men and women willing take the badge and ride into this shitstorm. I believe in the not so distant future, we will find ourselves with little or no Police assistance when needed.


More and more are leaving. The numbers applying are shrinking. I'm a Catholic and I see the results of the Clergy shortage (between scumbags posing as Priests and the abuse REAL Priests have endured, the numbers are dwindling) I can see the harm done, and this is in a world based purely on faith. In the world where people can be robbed, beaten, KILLED without Police, they WILL eventually understand the eventual consequences of what's been going on. "I NEED HELP!" "We should have an Officer free in about an hour. He's only got one other call in front of you and it's only a past robbery, not in progress, like yours."


----------



## Quo Vadis (Mar 18, 2020)

LA Copper said:


> Quo,
> I think you're misunderstanding what I'm saying. I agree anything can happen anywhere, small town or big city. That wasn't my point at all. I was just saying that potential candidates don't seem to ask about the police work aspect of the job, basically only the money to be made.


Got it. I understand now. Slightly off topic: If such a study were possible, it would be interesting to see data about performance under extreme stress by LEOs who took the job because it paid more than other options, and LEOs who see this as their calling in life.


----------



## PG1911 (Jul 12, 2011)

msw said:


> This is one of the goals of the Left: whip up sufficient public sentiment against local LE, by painting them as inept, ill-trained, corrupt and systemically racist. This will result - they hope - in large scale "defunding" of local departments, demoralizing the cops that remain, and the inability to hire and retain enough qualified personnel in sufficient numbers to "do the job". Eventually this will lead to proposals from the Left for a National/Federal Uniformed Police Force, like the French Gendarmerie, the Italian Carabinieri, the German Federal Police (Bundespolizei), etc. The new US Federal Police Force will be under the Executive Branch of our government, like the FBI, etc, and any remaining state or local PD's will be subordinate to it. The Left needs this to enforce the Federal Government edicts that local LE agencies will refuse to enforce. Whatever small local PDs are left will be disarmed, as they are in many European countries.... after all, the European model for LE (and many other social programs & issues) is what the Left wants eventually. We may not see this come to pass in our lifetimes - because there will be a lot of resistance to it from the red states - but you will see serious proposals for this when the Democrats have control of the US House, the Senate, and the Presidency..... which will happen eventually; you can't fight demographics and math forever.


The 10th Amendment prevents this; the federal government cannot enforce state laws without the consent of the state, and vise versa. Could the federal government create a national police force that would replace local and state police? Sure, but the individual states would have to agree and contract with the feds for services, and they would have the right to terminate services and go back to local control if they wanted. To enforce replacement of local LE with federal LE, the 10th Amendment would have to be abolished or modified.

The thing is, they don't just want federal control over everything; they want to abolish the current system of government completely. The left wants police that are recruited by, controlled by, and answer to, only them, not the people of this country. They want police that have no checks and balances and don't have to respect any rights. Every single dictatorship has a party-controlled paramilitary force, and it's almost never raised from the military and law enforcement of the former government. It's always staffed by former protestors, terrorists, and traitors. Creating a national police force from current local and state police officers won't do anything. They want BLM/Antifa members to be the new official enforcers.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Believe it or not, the male deputy is out of the hospital already. The female is still in ICU but is reportedly recovering. The reward is now up to $500,000.


----------



## msw (Jul 19, 2004)

PG1911 said:


> ......... The left wants police that are recruited by, controlled by, and answer to, only them, not the people of this country .....


That's exactly my point, and what you describe is a National Police Force. I'm not saying that the Feds under a Leftist administration and Congress could achieve this, but they would certainly explore the possibility, because they'd _need_ such an LE entity to cement their control over the population.


----------



## PG1911 (Jul 12, 2011)

msw said:


> That's exactly my point, and what you describe is a National Police Force. I'm not saying that the Feds under a Leftist administration and Congress could achieve this, but they would certainly explore the possibility, because they'd _need_ such an LE entity to cement their control over the population.


I wasn't disagreeing with your point that they want a national police force. But I don't think they're playing the long game anymore. They don't want to go through the years of developing a National Police Force; they're in revolution mode. The angry masses want the police gone yesterday. It's a lot easier and quicker for a city to just dissolve its police force and let leftist militias take over as the de facto "security" of the city. That's always their game plan: Get what they claimed they want, and then alter the deal immediately. Leftist useful idiots think that BLM/Antifa just wants police gone and when that happens, people will just self-harmonize without the need for law enforcement. Of course, the second that's accomplished, they'll say "Oh, we should clarify: While we did abolish the police, that DOESN'T mean we won't have armed public safety with the power of arrest. They'll just be from our ranks rather than the fascist, racist government..."


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

First. under the Nazi's, the SA became an Auxiliary Police Force (as a former Auxiliary-I'm not commenting). Secondly, if there WAS a National Police Force under Nan Pelosi and her gang of jerks, they would be a National Public Rights Safety/Please Agency. They would crush the First Amendment (kinda like MOST dictatorships) so long as that speech didn't disagree with the Party Line. 

They HIPOCRACY of the Left is so blatant and nauseating, it's terrifying.


----------

